# Trinity D5 7turn double.....will my batts last?



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

I run indoor carpet stadium with my MF2. At my track a lot of guys have been racing mod and I have been thinking about giving it a try. The only Mod motor that I have is a Trinity D5 flatwire 7turn double wind motor. The problem is that sadly I have batteries that only peak out at 2400. How could they last? Turn my epa down,........gearing.......?.......??

Thanks,

-Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

in my view u would have to gear for the batt now not the motor and maybe adjust ur epa a little bit


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

batts wont last 5 if yu want to go fast,back timing down to zero,only go 1/2 for the first2 mins then let er rip have fun


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

For anything less than 2400 capacity cells you are going to be hard pressed making runtime (in pan car oval we are still dumping in 4min heats with 3300GP cells). It would depend on the power the motor is making on the low end and whether it could be used at all, some things that were mentioned may help extend runtime a bit also charging at a lower amperage rate may extend runtime a little but it will also cut down on the punch. Try charging between 4 to 5 amps, gearing down two to three teeth and reduce the timing, I'd go 2 to 6 degrees. The ideal method is just see what other racers are using in the area of turns/winds for motors - then purchasing an armature or two which can be alot cheaper than buying one or two complete motors. I'd go with a standard round wire replacement aramture, the flatwire tend to be less efficient and require very good cells.


----------

